# Reliable Information regarding the Caribbean



## Mountain Boy (May 17, 2020)

My wife and I are soon to leave for the Caribbean. Reading some of these posts gives me great pause in our plans. I see where people not intending to break any laws are being prosecuted to an extent I find hard to believe. Can anyone give me a reliable source of information so I don't find myself in one of these situations? I was thinking that word-of-mouth from fellow cruisers would be sufficient, but I'm not sure my thoughts on this subject are correct. Anxious to hear your input.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Crazy stuff happens, but I wouldn't over react to it. Understand the rules and follow them. Noonsite is a resource.

The bigger issue these days are all the pandemic travel and border restrictions. Even if you understand them perfectly, when you depart, they could change underway, let alone, after you arrive. One's ability to return home could change too.

Way too many variable, unless one is willing to and has the time to hunker down on their boat for an extended period.


----------



## Telesail (Dec 28, 2011)

Noonsite has pretty up to date info.
I expect that if you choose the right place, you can avoid the worst effects of COVID testing. That means staying in one jurisdiction for an extended period of time. SVG has a lot of different environments and I could easily imagine a month or more between St Vincent, Bequia, Tobago Cays, Canouan and Union Island.

Similarly, I could while away a month or more in Antigua, Martinique or Guadeloupe and its islands.

I would not charter but if on my own boat, it might be worth the effort. For sure, there will be few enough other boats that you will be able to go wherever you want.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

A topic of interest to us as we left the islands in June and wish to return. From the little I can tell the situation is still changing. Dominica has some new cases, St Lucia is seeing more cases, I believe the French islands are still pretty restrictive, just EU boats??? Not sure.

We have given up on this season and made plans to over winter in NC.

Hopefully things will stabilize by next season.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

The only reliable way to get up to date information is to call the Ministry of Health a day or so before leaving for an island. Rules are changing on a daily basis, at times.


----------



## Mountain Boy (May 17, 2020)

hpeer said:


> A topic of interest to us as we left the islands in June and wish to return. From the little I can tell the situation is still changing. Dominica has some new cases, St Lucia is seeing more cases, I believe the French islands are still pretty restrictive, just EU boats??? Not sure.
> 
> We have given up on this season and made plans to over winter in NC.
> 
> Hopefully things will stabilize by next season.


hpeer: The boat I purchased is in New Bern NC. Where bouts are you moored? Love to buy you dinner some evening and listen to your experiences in the Caribbean. We may stay for a while in NC as well. I have a few projects to complete but the boat is in really good condition and the refit items are mostly preference items. If we can get together let me know. We will not be moving aboard until the second week of November just to clarify when we could hopefully meet-up.


----------

